
A Means to Many Ends: 10+ Years of Haskell at Galois (Lang.NEXT 2012) - vukk
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2012/A-Means-to-Many-Ends-10-Years-of-Haskell-at-Galois
======
Create
<https://github.com/galoisinc>

[hipp-hopp, jön vukk! [http://corp.galois.com/blog/2012/4/4/galois-open-
source-proj...](http://corp.galois.com/blog/2012/4/4/galois-open-source-
projects-on-github.html)]

------
mahmud
Hmmm, Xen systems programming in Haskell. Interesting.

